# Newbie track buying questions



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm really not trying to monopolize the forum, but I've got lots of questions. I've got a small Tyco set in the closet that I've bought a couple other pieces for and was trolling the "E" site and came across several large lots of Tyco track that might be able to be had for a good price. I know the shipping can kill you on a bunch of track, so I'll watch out. Is used track inferior to new track as long as it's not broken? I can see there might be some rail oxidation, but that can be cleaned up. And what is Marchon track? Is it any good? It looks like alot of good pieces here:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5987451294&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

